# Audi Clobbers Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga and Everyone Else in Study of Engaged Facebook Fans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We stumbled across an interesting study published this week by Visibli via Mashable that examined fan activity and their engagement through "likes" of content posted or comments about content posted. Not surprisingly, some of the most active fan bases are attributed to pop artists and in particular Justin Bieber and Lady Gaga (in that order). Surprisingly (or perhaps not so surprisingly), further ahead of even these stars was Audi.

Read more after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

